# Photo detail when viewing on different computers



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

I managed to get what I think is quite a nice photo of my fish and I was going to enter it into the photo competition that keeps telling me that I can enter every time I visit the forum. 

Here's the thing: I have a computer with all my "stuff" on it, and the computer I use for the internet is a different one. My "good" computer has a 20-inch widescreen monitor and is running Windows 7 (or XP) and my "internet" computer has a CRT monitor and runs debian linux. On my good computer, you can see my fish's face and (I think) the photo looks quite interesting, on my internet computer his face looks like a brown blob and it just looks like a picture of a brown blob. 

Is there any way of knowing what will be seen at the other end if I submit the photo? They'll think I'm even more crazy if I submit a photo of a blob than just a sub-par photo of a fish with a face "only a mother could love":lol:

(Perhaps someone could tell me whether you can see his face in his pictures on "my aquariums" 20-litre - the same applies for them, he just looks like a brown blob to me, but on my good computer you can see his face.)

Thanks.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I can view your pictures very clearly on my laptop! Nice fish.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks aunt kymmie. I'll assume the photo is properly viewable on other computers and submit it.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Also, I believe you can preview the photo when you submit it and there's an option to delete it if you decide you don't want to use it.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, jeaninel, thanks. I did that at first, and deleted it because I couldn't see the detail on this computer. Hopefully it's only my computer and the photo can be seen properly on the server (or wherever it goes when you upload things).


----------

